# Bastoni guarito dal Covid.



## admin (16 Ottobre 2020)

Poco fa, a meno di 24 ore dal derby, Bastoni ha annunciato di essere guarito dal Covid. Tampone negativo. Resta comunque difficile una convocazione del difensore per il match di domani.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poco fa, a meno di 24 ore dal derby, Bastoni ha annunciato di essere guarito dal Covid. Tampone negativo. Resta comunque difficile una convocazione del difensore per il match di domani.



Non credo lo faccia giocare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2020)

al pelo. speriamo non giochi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poco fa, a meno di 24 ore dal derby, Bastoni ha annunciato di essere guarito dal Covid. Tampone negativo. Resta comunque difficile una convocazione del difensore per il match di domani.



Lo facesse giocare, almeno gli interisti così avrebbero meno alibi, visto che ci mancherebbe un titolare a testa.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2020)

Non giocherà , deve fare altri controlli obbligatori prima di essere disponibile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo facesse giocare, almeno gli interisti così avrebbero meno alibi, visto che ci mancherebbe un titolare a testa.



io sono molto sfiduciato e disilluso. ormai ogni derby lo vivo cosi. tristezza.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poco fa, a meno di 24 ore dal derby, Bastoni ha annunciato di essere guarito dal Covid. Tampone negativo. Resta comunque difficile una convocazione del difensore per il match di domani.



Sei scusato perchè è ormai nel gergo comune, poi vedo che la notizia viene riportata così un pò ovunque, ma essere positivi non vuol dire essere malati di covid quindi diventare negativi non vuol dir guarire.
Siamo sani se non siamo malati, le migliaia di persone trovate positive non sono malate.

Dovremmo precisarlo sempre, perchè hanno instaurato una dittatura della sanità sul nulla, sulle persone sane scambiate come malate.


----------

